# r32 skyline auto to manual conversion



## 350bhp (Nov 14, 2007)

hello my name is ryan and i have just signed up to the website 

i was looking info and a rough price to convert my r32 rb20det engined skyline from automatic to manual the reason i have dicided to do this is because i have picked up this skyline for silly money


----------



## cherry boy (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Ryan, 

Welcome to the forum, thats abit of a job mate. You need to find someone that is breaking a skyline, would be better if its the same as your model, then you should need the following:

*The padels, they usuall come in a unit that bolts underneath the staring column.

The gearstick incl all fittings

The link/links

Manual Gearbox.*

Then if you can't wack that all on yourself then you need to go and get a quote from experienced skyline garage!

Goodluck
:thumbsup:


----------



## 350bhp (Nov 14, 2007)

i could do it all myself but do you need a driveshaft


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

on the 300zx I did it required....

Pedle cluster (Changing this was the hardest part)
Gearbox and mountings
Flywheel and clutch + all fixing bolts
Clutch slave cylinder and pipework
Clutch master cylinder and resvoir
Propshaft
Thin steel shim plate between engine and box
Interior parts around gearstick area (including the stick itself)


And also alterations to the wiring loom to remove start inhibitor and allow the rev light switch to be fitted, The bulkhead had a cover plate in that allowed the clutch master cylinder to be fitted without having to drill and cut holes.

You just need easy access to the donar car really, There are often little bits and peices that you find you need later.

On the many fords I have done it also required a throttle cable...

Any decent garage can do the conversion, They dont have to be Skyline specialist but it helps if they have done auto to man conversions before (believe it or not some garages wont do them).


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Its not as difficult as you would think. I was in the same boat as you, picked up an R32 four door for silly money and did the conversion.

If its RWD you need:

Any RWD RB Gearbox (although its best to have one matching or stronger than your engine)
Pedal Box
Clutch Master & Slave Cyls (and associated piping)
Manual Driveshaft
Manual Computer
Gear Stick
Clutch
Like mentioned above you also need to do a little wiring just so the car will start without needing to be in park. I got my mate do this as wires scare me!
Manual console surround - although this is not essential

Any RB box will fit and work, i currently have an RB20DE Box behind an RB30 and it works but im afraid to give it too much grunt until i have a RB25DET box behind it.


----------

